# Check out this clip



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

www.myweb.cableone.net/jlflanagan/lion.wmv 
Too bad the lion didn't get the guy....


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have seen this before, it is probably some dumbass from the big cities.
What an IDIOT!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Real sporty. :roll:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

It looks like somebody might have been shot when the lion turns around and runs back.Should have been using a 375 H&H or 416 rigby to take that lion on the first shot.Sure dosnt look that chalenging when you can walk right up to them talking to each other


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Still can't believe this one!


----------

